# I think I'm going mad!!



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

This evening I was washing up ,and then I heard this voice that sounded like my sister but it sounded muffled like it was in another room or something ,the voice wasn't saying anything bad about me but it sounded like it was saying something about the cat we have!!!,I thought at first it was my sister until I realized that she was out,then I asked my mum if she'd heard or said anything but then she said that she think she didn't!!And now I've been worrying myself sick and going into panic attacks thinking that I'm Schizo,but my family have no history of Schizophrenia!!Was just my mind playing tricks on me?Is it Schizophrenia?Or is it my Anxiety doing this to me??Because I'm really worried that I mad something else.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

SmallTownGirl said:


> This evening I was washing up ,and then I heard this voice that sounded like my sister but it sounded muffled like it was in another room or something ,the voice wasn't saying anything bad about me but it sounded like it was saying something about the cat we have!!!,I thought at first it was my sister until I realized that she was out,then I asked my mum if she'd heard or said anything but then she said that she think she didn't!!And now I've been worrying myself sick and going into panic attacks thinking that I'm Schizo,but my family have no history of Schizophrenia!!Was just my mind playing tricks on me?Is it Schizophrenia?Or is it my Anxiety doing this to me??Because I'm really worried that I mad something else.


Calm down,you have NO Schizophrenia,it can be Anxiety,it could be a thought that sounded really loud,I have that to. Dont worry.


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

you dont havn shizo! One time I was lying in my bed i suddenly started to hear birds sing, in my room, I guess our minds are stressed, and its just playing tricks on us







And yea, I was scared as hell to







good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

SmallTownGirl said:


> This evening I was washing up ,and then I heard this voice that sounded like my sister but it sounded muffled like it was in another room or something ,the voice wasn't saying anything bad about me but it sounded like it was saying something about the cat we have!!!,I thought at first it was my sister until I realized that she was out,then I asked my mum if she'd heard or said anything but then she said that she think she didn't!!And now I've been worrying myself sick and going into panic attacks thinking that I'm Schizo,but my family have no history of Schizophrenia!!Was just my mind playing tricks on me?Is it Schizophrenia?Or is it my Anxiety doing this to me??Because I'm really worried that I mad something else.


I used to have the same. Sometimes when I was so anxious I started to somehow fear that I will go mad and start to hallucinate. What was even more scary, that because of these thoughts, I started to almost search for something I may hallucinated, like I dreamed something, and I immediately thought I'm hallucinating but of course not.

you ARE NOT GOING CRAZY, well *YOU'RE NOT GOING CRAZY!*

you will not and can not hallucinate, you just have an unresolved problem and your body/God/subconscious (choose what you like) is trying to tell you that something needs your attention and you're on a highly anxious level of thinking.

but your body and brain is 100% functioning.


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you so much guys for telling me I'm not mad,after a night with no sleep,worrying and throwing up I started to realize that is just me telling MYSELF that I was mad and just the Anxiety and the stress that was doing that to me as well.If I was mad I would be thinking that I was normal.Thank you and sorry for troubling you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

SmallTownGirl said:


> Thank you so much guys for telling me I'm not mad,after a night with no sleep,worrying and throwing up I started to realize that is just me telling MYSELF that I was mad and just the Anxiety and the stress that was doing that to me as well.If I was mad I would be thinking that I was normal.Thank you and sorry for troubling you.


no problem.

just pay attention to what your anxiety is trying to tell you.


----------

